

IBM doesn't care about node.js people - reddittor
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/ibm-doesnt-care-about-nodejs-people

======
davidu
Title is misleading.

Article he is referring to is in Developer Works, and is written by:

"Michael Abernethy, Freelance Programmer, Freelancer"

The only thing IBM related is the fact that IBM supports the DeveloperWorks
community and pretty much lets anyone post anything there that sounds even
remotely decent. It's up to the commenters and others to determine how useful
the article is.

The OP clearly is new to DeveloperWorks. Does he also think Blogspot is
responsible for all content published under Blogspot.com or tumblr responsible
for all under tumblr.com?

~~~
alnayyir
Marak Squires, being slimy and misleading as usual. Nothing to see here, move
along.

~~~
indexzero
If you read Marak's article and contrasted it to the original IBM article it
would be pretty obvious that its all facts. The original author (no matter how
closely relates to IBM he is) clearly didn't put enough time into researching
his article. Thing he says are straight up wrong and claiming otherwise is
foolish. The title is clearly HNO, but the content is all correct.

~~~
alnayyir
<https://github.com/nodejitsu/node-http-proxy/commits/v0.3.1>

You're a partisan in this matter, I don't think I can take you seriously.

------
j2d2j2d2
What a joke. These same people (nodejitsu) said I/O has been done wrong for 30
years without, themselves, having done the research.

[http://www.betabeat.com/2011/04/20/nodejitsu-
raises-750k-fro...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/04/20/nodejitsu-
raises-750k-from-east-and-west-coast-vcs/)

I have also heard Charlie Robbins say you can't build a web framework without
threads, in spite of Python having multiple single threaded systems. When
challenged, he said, "that's still a thread." Riiiiight...

So, back at you nodejitsu.

~~~
tmpvar
I'd love to hear where you came up with this one..

'you can't build a web framework without threads, in spite of Python having
multiple single threaded systems. When challenged, he said, "that's still a
thread."'

~~~
j2d2j2d2
What do you mean? This was a conversation I had with him.

------
aliguori
Developer Works is basically just an electronic magazine. Anyone can submit an
articles.

There are plenty of positive node.js articles such as
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-
nodejsclo...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-nodejscloud/)

------
mrphoebs
What this article clearly puts on display is "Ignorance". The incidental
Ignorance shown by original 'freelance' programmer as far as node.js and the
Ignorance shown by marak of what IBM developer works is. It's like calling out
PG to remove an article from HN. So as bad as the article was, the title and
the blog post is blatant link baiting and an effective hatchet job on IBM. IBM
probably doesn't care about node, why should it? Node.js is in no way
impacting their bottom line, Node.js isn't even on their radar.

~~~
reddittor
I'm fully aware of how Developer Works operates and that IBM isn't directly
responsible for any of the content posted.

With that being said, the clout gained from being posted on IBM.com means a
lot to many people who have no idea how Developer Works is run and randomly
come across the article from a google search.

------
wmf
My understanding is that developerWorks will buy any article that's not
horrible. Thus you see a lot of mediocre stuff written by mediocre freelancers
and consultants looking to make names for themselves and pick up a little
money between contracts.

~~~
mcantelon
They clearly need a peer review process as any decent Node dev could have told
them that article is crap.

------
synnik
IBM cares about driving technology towards its own products, to thereby
improve its own bottom line and shareholder value. It will promote and/or
trash even its own product lines based on sales, not technical quality. It is
a corporation. Why would you expect anything different?

~~~
obtino
True. When I used to work at IBM, they gave financial incentives to employees
who wrote articles on how to use their products.

------
jinushaun
Actually, if it wasn't for his rebuttal article, I would've had no idea that
node could do any of that. As I've asserted many times before, nodejs.org
tells me almost nothing about what node.js can do and the community does an
equally poor job of educating total newbs about how to use node.js in the real
world. 50 different websites all showcasing the same "hello world" tutorial is
not education.

~~~
tmpvar
take a peek at <http://howtonode.org/> \- some stuff is out of date as node is
a rapidly evolving platform, but most of it holds true.

------
democracy
Actually this IBM article is a good introduction for mainstream enterprise
developers, and the majority of those have no idea what node.js is and never
heard of it.

People who have a need in such a solution already know about it, and for the
rest it's a niche product that solves a very specific problem for very
specific products. Next.

------
nateless
Well.. Igor Sysoev (nginx) has pointed out some thoughts about why V8 and
node.js isn't good for servers. The most important part is GC. You just can't
afford it with enterprise or B2B services. This is very cool framework, V8 is
great engine, but this stack can't be used in B2B projects.

------
Kwpolska
The article was removed. Google has a copy, and I have a copy of its copy:
<http://kwpolska.github.com/nodejs-ibm.html>

------
mdg
I hope to be as awesome as Marak when I grow up ....

.................................

------
tmpvar
non-enterprise is scary to the enterprise

~~~
dxbydt
exactly what i thought. the chap actually wants Node to mature & become
Tomcat! Maybe when he reads about NowJS he'll want them to mature & become
RMI. Heh

~~~
reddittor
Somewhat unrelated, but anyone interested in NowJS should definitely check out
<https://github.com/substack/dnode> first...

